# Exercise¿? Build muscle?¿



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I just want some more ideas on how to exercise my show goats to help build muscle?¿ What type of routines do y'all do to exercise them?¿ -show boer goats-


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Take them for walks and let them climb whatever they can find: fallen trees, boulders and stumps. Climbing really builds up the back legs and chest. Toys in the pen will encourage activity when you're not there, and hay feeders that require them to stand on hind legs will also work.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Any body have suggestions??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We don't do anything special for ours but keep in mind if there are any wethers sold, the new owner does the excercise part & I have never asked anyone about that.
The main pen has a plywood A frame with 2x2s to climb on. This contraption was made with two sheets of plywood with the ends blocked off so I don't have go fishing for babies. 
The main hay rack has 4x4s on both sides to step up on.


----------



## jaycimitchell (Mar 2, 2015)

Ours are ran behind a tractor in third gear than we walk them while they pull weights it works great


----------



## 4hgirl (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a friend who is training his goat to pull a cart. He's not a show goat, but it could work. I had my last market wether pull weights and we walked him a ton. I assume you've already raised his feeder so he has to stand on a block/step to reach it? If no, that really builds muscle in their hind end.


----------

